# New TV for 4K



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 23, 2017)

so im not the richest person and i have to use a pay to own company to get this (also helps build credit  ) but im looking at this LG model http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-43UJ6300-4k-uhd-tv 

My current TV is this http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/tv-av/tv/led/LN40D550K1FXZC/

I know from reading that the RGBW format used is less then ideal at times but im sure its a better TV then my Samsung (purchased 2012).  Just wondering pplz thoughts on lower end 4K tvs and the LG model in particular.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 23, 2017)

IMO the features you loose out on are minimal (HDR, refresh rate, backlight zones), I tend to prefer LG color calibration to Samsung. Quality control and reliability in my experience doesn't seem to grow with cost. A friend of mine has the LG you linked, being you are coming from another LCD panel I think you'll find it hard to complain. Coming from a plasma, one might be a little disappointed in blacks.

Not sure the kind of place you are working with, here in the U.S. this would commonly go on your credit report as a "utility bill" which is rather useless for building credit.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 23, 2017)

niko084 said:


> IMO the features you loose out on are minimal (HDR, refresh rate, backlight zones), I tend to prefer LG color calibration to Samsung. Quality control and reliability in my experience doesn't seem to grow with cost. A friend of mine has the LG you linked, being you are coming from another LCD panel I think you'll find it hard to complain. Coming from a plasma, one might be a little disappointed in blacks.
> 
> Not sure the kind of place you are working with, here in the U.S. this would commonly go on your credit report as a "utility bill" which is rather useless for building credit.


idk but in canada on my creditkarma reports, MDG (the company im using) and my cell phone bill are both listed with monthly progress updates (ie. paying on time)


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2017)

I just bought this one. It has fake HDR which was disappointing but it's a beautiful IPS Panel as far as picture and well I of course bought a month of UHD Netflix to see how it looks and frankly I can't see the difference as everything looks great on it anyway 
https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/198e4ec


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 23, 2017)

ya the IPS screen on my model is what caught my eye  i love IPS or PLS screens compared to TN panels


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ya the IPS screen on my model is what caught my eye  i love IPS or PLS screens compared to TN panels


Well after I got it and realized it didn't have real HDR and I'll admit to confusing it with another model I had a little buyers remorse and thought I'd bought a cheap TN until I noticed the viewing angle and realized it was an IPS and was happy again.

I've been playing a crap ton of FFXV on it and it holds up well when switched to gaming mode, even faster stuff like Drive Club is smooth. 

I have a big Blu Ray collection but I ordered The Hobbit Trilogy which I only have the first one so I'm trying to wait for that to really watch a film on it. Something "new" to watch. 

 Netflix 4K content didn't impress(I was watching Ozark)but as I said everything looks really good as long as then source is good. I've been watching a lot of WW2 docs on Netflix too and they are 480p and even they look pretty good considering. 

LG make a good panel that is for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 23, 2017)

Just going to put my $.02 in...
HDR is great... All 20 minutes of footage currently available to consumers is fantastic.../jk
Brightness and contrast.... If the TV has it it's worth it..
I'm on my 4th 4k TV...#3 only lasted 2 weeks...
IPS is great but it just doesn't the black levels necessary for HDR but it's great all around for 4k with fake HDR...lol seriously
VA is the best for cheap 4k HDR and while it doesn't have the same viewing angles they are still usually good at 165° vs 178°...imo that's a laughable difference.


I don't see HDR being a deciding feature for at least the next 2 years.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 23, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> LG make a good panel that is for sure.


i had an old IPS LG 22" monitor and loved it, didnt care for my Phillips VA monitor much tho.  Currently using a Samsung PLS 24" and intend to upgrade to a 1440P monitor at some point


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i had an old IPS LG 22" monitor and loved it, didnt care for my Phillips VA monitor much tho.  Currently using a Samsung PLS 24" and intend to upgrade to a 1440P monitor at some point


My previous TV was LG and one of the first full HD panels available so it served me well for a decade. 


jmcslob said:


> Just going to put my $.02 in...
> HDR is great... All 20 minutes of footage currently available to consumers is fantastic.../jk
> Brightness and contrast.... If the TV has it it's worth it..
> I'm on my 4th 4k TV...#3 only lasted 2 weeks...
> ...


Actually there is a lot of HDR content on Netflix as well when you upgrade to the UHD package(I was surprised to see it)I was mostly interested in it for gaming anyway. I've already switched back to HD Netflix. So I agree for the most part.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 24, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> My previous TV was LG and one of the first full HD panels available so it served me well for a decade.
> 
> Actually there is a lot of HDR content on Netflix as well when you upgrade to the UHD package(I was surprised to see it)I was mostly interested in it for gaming anyway. I've already switched back to HD Netflix. So I agree for the most part.


I'm currently enjoying the shit out Netflix HDR...
Netflix seems to be the only steady stream of 4k HDR... But others are attempting so... It'll be cool in a few years.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 24, 2017)

Tv is out for delivery today  can't wait to set it up


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 25, 2017)

looked at some Youtube 4K videos and am gonna settle in for a binge of GLOW on netflix in 4K.  Im impressed by the picture and color quality of 4K videos compared to 1080P


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 25, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> looked at some Youtube 4K videos and am gonna settle in for a binge of GLOW on netflix in 4K.  Im impressed by the picture and color quality of 4K videos compared to 1080P


There is a fan made Darth Maul slaughters Jedi video in 4k that's worth watching on YouTube...
Lots of hot chicks booty shaking videos in 4k on YouTube as well...just saying.


----------

